# Need to pull 40 conductors



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lotsa loob

Pipe type? Pipe size? Pipe length?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Saloomen said:


> Anybody got any new ways on how to pull 30-40 12awg conductors?


Get a Good helper...

Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

For pulls like that (normally control wires) I put them all in a split bolt and tape that up into a bullet and pull it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I useally use either U bolt or split bolt depending on the conductor however make the head like bullet shape to guide it smooth but do not go crazy with length on the tape otherwise you will compound it when you try to go thru the 90°ells.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## RedLiz75 (Jun 22, 2011)

I like it when our guys keep the wire fill calculations to 75% or so of max. It sure helps!


----------



## Phil DeBlanc (May 29, 2010)

I've never favored the large gob connection to the rope or fish. I have a couple pieces of the 3/4 stainless tape we use to hold equipment onto tapered steel poles that I drilled a lot of 5/32 holes into and doubled back to pass through the loop in the rope. Wire through hole, double back and squeeze down. When all the wires are in place a wrap of tape and the whole thing slides in nicely.

Depending on the length or size of the pull I like to pump the lube in rather than handloading lube.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I use chain for that. Loop a few conductors through each link, tape them up and lube it.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well just use a basket or get some tie wire and make a basket rap some duct tape on it soap it and pull it . 


Tie wire is better with small heads make sure that first rap of duct tape is up side down so you can peel it off easy .


If you dont know how and you dont have that tie wire just take the wires and insert it into the rope loops like threading it into the rope stands or loops and tape it up . soap it and pull works great .


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

You should know the drill by now.. Pulling that many conductors. If you don't bend each conductor over something you are likely to have a few pull off. Never tried the chain idea but seems like it could work pretty good.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Stagger the ends a bit, double up a piece of pull string and half-hitch starting 18" or so back with a couple inches between the loops. Add another set of hitches or two depending how many wires and how long the pull is. Make sure to keep the loops pulled tight and tape the whole thing over, tie onto the rope, lube and pull. Works beautifully with minimal resistance in the pipe


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

Half hitch method was exactly what I was going to suggest hippie. It has always worked great, especially on larger size wire. I have always used a piece of flat rope, 3/4" diamater.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> I use chain for that. Loop a few conductors through each link, tape them up and lube it.


Awesome idea! :thumbup:

What chain do you use? I am picturing sash chain and not jack chain.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

for wire pulls like this i would just feed in a rope in the pipe that has a loop spliced in the end, tape up about 2 feet, strip the ends of several wires, feed them through the loop, twist a bit and continue taping up really well. lube up and your good to go. some people like to use duct tape i use electrical tape. does't matter.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

another thing make sure the guy on the end feeding it knows how to properly feed wire. with pulls like this just take your time no need to be a superman and pull them in 10 seconds.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

tkb said:


> Awesome idea


Actually right now I'm using some small welded link chain.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## Xjourneybenderx (May 31, 2011)

use a rope and stagger the heads .. Strip all 40 wires back a foot and wrap around the rope.. no problem piece of cake... The mistake most resi electricians do is just wrap a couple around the head and tape the rest to the wires that are tied to the rope . That is a guarantee that u will loose I wire . Trust me learned the hard way .. 
I had my apprentice one time digging for 3 days straight because I couldn't vacuum the line threw after the head came off the pipe had a pinch.. If I would of wraped all the wires around the rope I would of made the pull no problem.. It was messed up I felt bad..


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Tape the wires together pull a rope in make three or four half hitches and pull away.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Actually right now I'm using some small welded link chain.
> 
> Sent from my Droid


Welded link is good. I wouldn't trust jack chain though.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I just pulled 26 18awg TFFN/MTW conductors through a 1" pipe last week, 150' pull. I staggered them then used jet line to create a half hitch briddle, then tied the jet line to fish tape. They went in like butter. It took longer to measure and cut and label each conductor, than it did to pull them.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm pulling 52 #14's in 1 1/2" GRC on Monday, but it's only about 120'.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Saloomen said:


> Anybody got any new ways on how to pull 30-40 12awg conductors?


I would place all of the conductors even...end to end. Then tape, to hold them there. I would then take some tie wire, much as the iron workers use and make a basket by weaving it around the bundle. For 40 conductors, 12 to 18 inches of "basket" type of weave should do the trick, depending on the length of the pull. Then cover with tape and Lube it good.


----------



## randy.wagner (Jun 21, 2011)

Just say NO. 

You shoulda run parallel conduits for that.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

tkb said:


> I wouldn't trust jack chain though.


Me either.


The main reason I use chain is organization. I'll have a list like 

link 1- float sw; 1 wire 1, blu, wire 2 red
link 2- pressure trans 5; cable AI 10
....

and so on then I only label the other end and don't have to worry about labels coming off, getting cut off and whatever.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

> The main reason I use chain is organization. I'll have a list like
> 
> link 1- float sw; 1 wire 1, blu, wire 2 red
> link 2- pressure trans 5; cable AI 10
> ...


That sounds like a great time saver. The company that makes rack-a-tiers makes a "chain" which seemed like a good idea. But with your trick it makes it a great idea. The metal chain seems stronger but there plastic chain has v shaped links that they say does not require tape.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

That's where I got the idea. Someone posted the rack a tier plastic ones but I doubted it they would hold up on serious control pulls, I saw the metal hook ripping pulling through the plastic.


----------

